# Aquarium Top Bar Hive Inspection



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## brushwoodnursery (Feb 10, 2012)

Cool! Do they make comb on the entrance bar? Do you have a still picture or two I could use for a (free, educational) lecture I'm doing?


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

Wow, amazing.
That would be nice to have as an observation hive in my home with entrance to the outside.
I have to ask my husband if he gives up on his boring aquarium...


----------



## eltalia (Jun 12, 2017)

Quite taken with the concept and the craftmanship I have just one question Pat... are you expecting the combs to go full depth and if so, like if they do build such, what is the plan to remove for inspection or harvest?
Interested as I am currently working on FD Lang style free comb and already at 70% drawn those with honey are proving nightmarish to handle
without falling apart. Hasn't happened as yet and it is very soft comb but if there is a clue I would appreciate the input... cheers.

Bill


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

eltalia said:


> Quite taken with the concept and the craftmanship I have just one question Pat... are you expecting the combs to go full depth and if so, like if they do build such, what is the plan to remove for inspection or harvest?
> Interested as I am currently working on FD Lang style free comb and already at 70% drawn those with honey are proving nightmarish to handle
> without falling apart. Hasn't happened as yet and it is very soft comb but if there is a clue I would appreciate the input... cheers.
> 
> Bill


Bill, yes, I agree the tank is deeper than it really needs to be. I was given the tank for free, so I went ahead and built/designed around it.

I will have to be careful cutting the comb from the glass and also should be better once the comb ages, as far as stability.

I doubt they will build all the way to the floor, but I could be wrong.

So I built another one and used a much more shallow tank. I had the same concerns as you stated above, so hopefully builds I have going forward won't have these potential issues.

.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

An inspection today with only the front cover off.

Very brief and non-invasive.


----------



## eltalia (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks Pat, I was hoping you had discovered a solution only. I cannot use the conventional skewer design for support and our airtemps see handled frames soften in minutes just in stacking time.
...lucks with your project, looks great to date ;-

Bill


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

*Aquarium Observation Hive update - 10-18-17*


----------

